# mr big stuff



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

hi,,,got a new feral friend and hes HUGE!!!!! a dark spread cock,i have christened him "mr big stuff",he is feral but quite freindly,bossy(he tried to peck a robin yesterday,the robin got the hint and left)and i cant get over the size of him,he makes most of the others in the flock look small,i have been watching him with interest and he is a bit of a show off,likes the ladies too!i know male birds tend to be bigger but hes massive!anyone else have a big pigeon too?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds amazing.  You know we'd love to see a picture.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Charis said:


> Sounds amazing.  You know we'd love to see a picture.



I agree.

Reti


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Oooh, I'd like to see a picture too!  I have a big pigeon (well, more 'tubby' than big!) and he's called Airbus because he's like a huge great plane!


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

haha airbus,,what a cool name!!!!i showed my husband mr big stuff today and he agreed,hes a big bossy boy,hes been bowing and cooing today trying to attract a lady,one of whom was having none of it


----------

